# 280zx TURBO !



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

Can someone give me some back ground info and history on my car's engine.I'm trying to do some research on the engine before I proceed with mod's. I figured since it's a turbo engine I should post in the Turbo furom. So can someone help me out ?


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

What do you want to know?

The L28ET is a very durable engine. The L-Series has been around since 1969. The later RB engine used in the skyline has many similarities.

You can take it as far as 900 hp if you want. Don Devendorf and the Electramotive crew won the 1982 IMSA GTO championship with the engine, I started working at Electramotive at the end of the season.

Start with the basics, good intake, exhaust and a sound engine. Then you can proceed to bigger turbo, intercooler, injectors and ECU. There are quite a few parts available for the L series engines. There is a popular diesel crankshaft that combined with an overbore will make 3.1 liters quite nicely.

You need to figure out what kind of power you want to make and then start you planning from there.


----------



## Guest (Jul 3, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *You can take it as far as 900 hp if you want*


900 horses?!?! How would you go about it? I just got an 84 300zxt 50th anniversary edition(vg30et) that comes stock with 200hp, how high can I get it and with what mods? Email me the response directly if you wouldn't mind.


----------



## Nismo Skyline (May 2, 2002)

On the VG30 you can go over 1000 hp if you want to spend a bunch of money.

My Z31 made 577hp to the wheels and 598 ft/lbs to the wheels. The car was featured in SCC and Sport Z magazine. It's a bit of a beast.

http://z31.com/articles/5/

Go to that link and see one of the best Z31's out there.


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*Thanks*

I really like the info you provided for me. realy helped me out alot. although I never knew that 900HP could be built. With that in mind I think I'mma shoot for that 900HP or as close to it as possible. All I wanted to know is everything you gave me. Umm......Other then that That's about it for now,If you wouldn't mind could you give me your e-mail address so I could contact you with any further questions ?


----------



## RaSER X (May 1, 2002)

Nismo Skyline said:


> *http://z31.com/articles/5/
> 
> Go to that link and see one of the best Z31's out there. *


That was yours?? I remember reading that... that car is the shit!!


----------



## Blackbob (Jun 19, 2002)

*cool*

I want my Z to be that bad


----------

